# PPk/s inheritance



## NotaClue (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello there. 

I am not a HUGE gun fan, they have interested me for along time, but i never really got to into it.

But recently my grandfather passed away and left some behind that i took over. One of which is a Walther PPK/S Cal. 9mm. i had a friend Come over to clean it and such cause i have no idea how to, he noticed on the little opening on the barrel there is a iron eagle, the birds from the nazi ss flags. he then proceeded to tell me that because of this, it might be worth alot of money.

My question is, is that normal since these are german made guns, or could it really be worth money?

i can post pics if needed. and thanks in advance


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

lets see some pics, esp some detail of the 'nazi' marking. I don't think that Walther made PPK/S during the war, they made them for export to the US, well after WW2. Does it say PPK/S on the frame? Also, you mentioned that it was in 9mm. It actually is 9x17mm Browning, aka .380 ACP or 9mm Kurz(which I think is what it says on the frame). If you intend to shoot it, don't try to buy/ load and shoot 9x19mm Luger. I wish I could inherit a PPK/S. I am buying one here in early May. You might try asking with pics over on Waltherforums.com, there is a lot of expertise over there.


----------



## NotaClue (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, i am taking pics right now, the markings are small, but gonna see what i can do with this camera. Also it does say cal. 9mm kurz no clue what that means. but it does say it. pics will be up in a sec


----------



## NotaClue (Apr 19, 2007)

Gonna have to probably "Save As" then zoom in, but i put arrows around them, and zoomed in, you can see them pretty clear.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

The PPK/s was never made in WWII, it was produced starting in the early 1980's. The Eagle on your PPK/s is actually a "eagle over N" German proof marking. All Walther's made in Germany have this marking. Here is the proof marking on the P99:










9mm Kurz (9mm Short) is the .380 ACP cartridge.


----------



## NotaClue (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice. thanks for clearing that up. it is much appreciated. 

So if i was gonna shoot this, what bullets would you all recommend. i am still new to all this


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

NotaClue said:


> Nice. thanks for clearing that up. it is much appreciated.
> 
> So if i was gonna shoot this, what bullets would you all recommend. i am still new to all this


Some of the older PPK/s's in .380 can be picky with ammo. Walther suggests a 95 grain bullet. You may want to try 95gr Winchester SXT JHP if you plan to carry it for self defense, many people have had positive feeding with this round, including myself. A buddy of mine swares by the 85gr Winchester Silvertip JHP. Ideally you should buy a couple boxes of different ammo and try out each one to see if it feeds and functions in the pistol properly. For target ammo, anything 95gr should be fine, as long as the ammo is of decent quality. You may find your PPK/s will feed any and everything.


----------



## NotaClue (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks a ton again.

you rock!


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

All hail to the Walther gururayer:*JENGLISH* The slide of your gun also shows that it was imported by Interarms in WV.


----------

